# The 2023 Imperial Century A Month Challenge



## ianrauk (20 Dec 2022)

*Welcome to the 17th year of the Cycle Chat Imperial Century A Month Challenge.

This thread is for the logging of your qualifying ride each month only.
Please don't post anything else in this thread apart from your qualifying rides.*
It should eventually look like this one:
*2014 Century Register*

There is a Century A Month Chat thread *here,* for comments, planning rides, bowing out excuses etc which will keep the main Register as neat and tidy as possible.

The challenge is to ride 1 x 100+ mile ride per month during the calendar year (January to December) to complete the challenge. Only log the first qualifying ride of each month.

*Please include the following info....Date of ride, distance of ride and a route description of your ride. (please don't just post a link to your ride, Strava, RidewithGPs etc, that's just boring).*

This as an example, Please keep your entries to the one post.

*04/04/15 (C143) Ashford and back.*
Ashford and back Via Otford, Pilgrim's Way, Kemsing, Plaxtol, Hadlow. Yalding, Marden, Staplehurst, Headcorn, Smarden, Pluckley, Chart and Ashford.
106.17miles. 7.04.50 Riding Time. 15.00Avg. 2431ft Elevation Gain. Max Speed 33.4mph. Pinnacle Pyrolite 2014

*A reminder of the rules:*

-A century is a single ride of at least *100.0 miles *as measured on a reasonably accurate cycle computer. 99.9 miles or less is not a century.

-Breaks/stops during the ride are permitted for refreshments/repairs etc but over elongated stops, stops to sleep and stops at your home are not permitted.

-A qualifying century cannot start before 0001hrs on the morning of the first day of the calendar month.

-For qualifying rides ridden on the last day of the month: the 100.0 mile mark must have been passed by 2359.59 hrs on that day.

-If you miss a month you are out of the challenge, no exceptions for any reason, riding more than one century in a month does not entitle you to miss a month in lieu.

-Centuries ridden on rollers/turbo trainers/indoor velodromes do not count towards the challenge.

Successful participants of the Cycle Chat Century A Month challenge are entitled to display a gold star






If for any reason you can't edit your post when adding a newly completed ride, Please PM one of the mods.

Good luck to all those that enter. See you on the road.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Dec 2022)

*02/01/23 (C321) Surrey Kent Loop .*
Hayes, Croydon, Couldson, Merstham, Redhill, Outwood, Newchapel, Lingfield, Edenbridge, Leigh, Tonbridge, Beltring, Yalding, Mockbeggar, Chainhurst, Hunton, Teston, Barming, Malling, Comp, Borough Green, Brands Hatch, Farningham, Crockenhill, Orpington.
101.01miles. 7.14.19 Riding Time. 14.00Avg. 3461ft Elevation Gain. Planet X Tempest Ti 2017


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Jan 2023)

*2 January 2023. * A clockwise loop round the north of Shropshire. Condover, Cantlop, Weeping Cross, The Quarry - Shrewsbury, Shelton, Montford Bridge, Great Ness, Pentre, Kinnerley, Knockin, Maesbury, Oswestry, Lower Hengoed, Gobowen, Ellesmere, Lee, Colemere, Northwood, Dobson's Bridge, Prees, Ightfield, Longslow, Longford, Market Drayton, Stoke on Tern, Little Bolas, Cold Hatton, High Ercall, Rodington Heath, Withington, Atcham, Berrington, Condover and home. Link to Ride Report. 102.10 miles at 12 mph average.


----------

